# The Origional; Mirror Finish Machine & some wet sanding Workshop Sat 6/10/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing (and some wet sanding) Workshop of the Month!!!!!​*

*This course is suitable for Newbies.* I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. Please note I run a hands on course, not a demo course; you will get plenty of hands on machining which is the way to learn not just watching someone machining a car!!! There will be a maximum of 10 people and no more.

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 6th October 2012 9:30am till 4ish will be the date for the next course. 
*
Objective for the day is to teach you how to view paint, take paint readings, different pad and polished, different DA machines and Rotary. There will be a little wet sand demo as well to show the next level I work too on customers cars.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon sausage, and black pud butties for lunch (Black pud is optional) If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*
Usual presentation on different machines and polishes/pads and techniques. We will be using machines froom the basic Kestral, Megs Pro version, rotary and the Rupes rotary and big foot.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking sent to *[email protected] *via pay pal as a gift, then full payment on the day.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum points, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend. Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

*(I am out of the country in Dallas from the 12th to the 18th Sept so may be a bit late replying back.)*

Steve

Booking List. I cap the day at 10 people, I don't believe you can offer a full hands on training course with numbers over this, unless you just run a demo based course.

Confirmed Places
1. evefreek
2. Shinyvec
3. PhilDc2
4. KissmyICE
5. Flaffy_91
6. wev
7. F17BUG
8. Wilo
9. Sparticus74
10. Supranature

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. Matt 
2. Phil Wilson

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

Some pictures from August's course, a good day was had by all.
Claying the car.








A Very swirly bonnet.
















After a quick tickle of 3M Fast Cut on a Scholl Wool pad worked for about 2 minutes, then reloaded the pad then another 2 minutes. There are slight wool pad marks but the polishing stage will see them off.








The concentration these guys have.
























The middle is the datum not polished bit, the left and right are after wool and Megs MF pads with Scholl S17.








And some wet sanding, at last!!!!
























Not bad for a training day!!!


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

count me in, will sort deposit asap


----------



## evefreek (Sep 13, 2009)

I would be interested in attending this course, will sort the deposit tomorrow if that is OK

:buffer:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very interested in this myself as only yesturday I mentioned on DW how uncomfortable I feel using my DA. Put me down for the course and I will send the deposit over in a moment :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Deposit paid :thumb:
(Unique Transaction ID25M17351HS504874J)


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Very interested in this myself as only yesturday I mentioned on DW how uncomfortable I feel using my DA. Put me down for the course and I will send the deposit over in a moment :thumb:


you won't regret it:thumb:

I was the same as you until I attended the August course (that's me in the blue stripe t-shirt). Steve will give you the confidence to tackle your own car and you will come away thinking "what was the fuss all about"

Just make sure you have a go with the rotary as well.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to have a Rotary but burnt through my daughters bonnet which instantly made me get sell it infavour of a DA. I have a goos selection of pads etc but as the saying goes " All the gear but no idea "


----------



## evefreek (Sep 13, 2009)

evefreek said:


> I would be interested in attending this course, will sort the deposit tomorrow if that is OK
> 
> :buffer:


Deposit paid

Unique Transaction ID5GB5815175103263L


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Deposit paid 

Unique Transaction 9AP89296UH508173N


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like a great day, deposit paid.
Unique Transaction ID8TN8889904465054C


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for the bookings guys.
We have a great day, great jokes, a good laugh, unheathly food as well as the course!!!!


----------



## wev (Oct 12, 2010)

*booking confirm*

hi steve we spoke earlier just to confirm my attendance deposit will follow after this

regards glenn weatherall


----------



## wev (Oct 12, 2010)

deposit paid 
Unique Transaction ID4AP26538D6985984T

regards glenn weatherall

my pal Ash will be paying tomorrow


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

wev said:


> deposit paid
> Unique Transaction ID4AP26538D6985984T
> 
> regards glenn weatherall
> ...


Cool cheers Glenn.


----------



## F17BUG (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi there I have been looking to do something like this for a while, done abit of paintwork etc before. I need to confirm I can have the saturday off work but shouldn't be a problem. I will pay my deposit now as I would hate to miss it and will PM you accordigly to confirm my attendance.

Alistair

Deposit paid 12:20 PM


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

F17BUG said:


> Hi there I have been looking to do something like this for a while, done abit of paintwork etc before. I need to confirm I can have the saturday off work but shouldn't be a problem. I will pay my deposit now as I would hate to miss it and will PM you accordigly to confirm my attendance.
> 
> Alistair
> 
> Deposit paid 12:20 PM


Cheers Alistair your added to the list.


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

payment sent
Unique Transaction ID6BS35847LF666914B


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wilo said:


> payment sent
> Unique Transaction ID6BS35847LF666914B


Cheers dude, added you to the list.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

really want to attend this but i am not sure if I can make as of yet! 

I will try and find out asap tho. any chance of being put on the reserve list?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MonkeyP said:


> really want to attend this but i am not sure if I can make as of yet!
> 
> I will try and find out asap tho. any chance of being put on the reserve list?


will put you on reserve list.


----------



## F17BUG (Mar 27, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Cheers Alistair your added to the list.


Cheers bud look forward to it :detailer:


----------



## spartacus74 (Oct 9, 2008)

Is this suitable for those never done any like this before? If so I could be interested if spaces still available?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

spartacus74 said:


> Is this suitable for those never done any like this before? If so I could be interested if spaces still available?


Yes it is, ideally suited for total newbies.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

course fully booked, cheers guys.

Planning one for November now.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I will PM all the details over the weekend to everyone!!!


----------



## F17BUG (Mar 27, 2011)

Received your PM Really looking forward to the day


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

all ready for tomorrow cant wait, do we need to bring anything?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking forward to it myself and hopefully get shut of my Machine Polishing nerves once and for all.


----------



## spartacus74 (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the PM cheers, see you in the morning.


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

Just got to say that today was excellent. Course was really informative and met some really cool guys. 

Thanks again


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

As above and I now think I can machine my car without the usual worry etc. I want to learn more and perfect my techniq and maybe look at Rotary again.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys always appreciate your custom.

Had a great day today, really enjoyed it and glad you guys went away to machine your cars. Or pay me more wonga and I'll do it !!!????!!!!.

As I always say I do restrict the courses to 10 people. 

I will be rolling out more dedicated courses, so one ot ones, wet sanding, beginners Da/Rotary courses and the hybrid course.

May also do interiors leather etc if there is interest.

Also in the week may do mini courses on anything that you want or even evenings.

There is a course on everything, just ask.


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

id be up for a couple of different courses, a more in depth look at wetsanding, and abit on interiors myself
as yesterday was a cracking day and just got me wanting to do more and more 
also made my mrs very angry as i think i will be putting in a order for a rupes very very soon with phill and foxy 
met some awsome people too, very very very good day


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Any chance of a reminder of what Compounds / Polish is ok with Vauxhall paint in the Scholl range and the pads to use aswell. I mentioned I had the Megs Microfibre System and I have the 3M yellow and blue in pads and polish but these other ones as mentined have slipped my mind.


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

on the day we used, schol s3 as a compound, s17 as a polish and s40 as a finish, we also used the rupes medium as a polish aswell


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheers mate, I think a little retail therapy is needed AGAIN lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just managed to get the 3 Scholl products as a kit so thats me sorted :thumb:


----------



## evefreek (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Steve for a great course Saturday really enjoyed it all and can't wait to get started on my pug now


----------

